# Khyber Medical University Entrance Test Result 2012



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

All the Public and private sector Medical institutes of KPK (Khyber Pakhtunkwa) are going to announce the MBBS and BDS admissions for the year 2012. The admission in these programs are offered on the basis of entrance test result. The entry test for these admission is conducted by ETEA (Education Testing and Evaluation Agency) and supervised by Khyber Medical University. The entrance test held on 15th July 2012 and its result announces on 16th July 2012.
Students can check their result online by clicking *ETEA Entry Test Result 2012* or *KMU Entry Test Result 2012*.
The detailed information about the entrance test result is available in the respective links.
If students have any query regarding the result of entrance test, they can ask us.


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

what are the passing marks for etea??? is it 50%???


----------



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

red rose said:


> what are the passing marks for etea??? is it 50%???


There is no passing or fail marks in these type of tests. These are only for the preparation of final merit.


----------

